# Spinach and mushroom chicken fattie



## smokingpigfoods (Jun 12, 2017)

After years of saying I was going to make a Fattie Piston, I did it. So now I had to try it out.

Had some fresh spinach and mushrooms with Asiago, Parm and Mozzarella. The piston worked great!

Rolled out italian chicken sausage and rolled it, then bacon wrap.













IMG_3300.JPG



__ smokingpigfoods
__ Jun 12, 2017


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 12, 2017)

Wow, That looks great!!! How does this piston work? Very interesting idea, Would love to see that in action. Point for the fatty,


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jun 12, 2017)

Yeah, that looks pretty amazing!  Nice stuffing and killer wrap!


----------



## smokingpigfoods (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks, I always like how Cowgirls bacon looked on the diagonal.  It actually covered much better that way too.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 13, 2017)

It looks amazing!

Nice job on the bacon wrap!

Al


----------

